
Ask HN: API to order pizza? Does it exist? - sleiman
Where can I find an API to place an order for a pizza?
======
posguy
Where are you located? Domino's has an API apparently:
[https://github.com/aluttik/pizzapi](https://github.com/aluttik/pizzapi)

I rather like Domino's surprisingly, compared to their pizza in the early
2000's its quite delicious now. I'd say its on par compared to Costco, though
still a step below your average local pizza chain.

------
CalChris
Back in the day, like way back in the day, some programmers at SGI wrote an X
application to order burritos by fax from _La Castena_ when it was on
Rengstoff. This might have been the first internet (pre-web) ecommerce
application.

